
What's the real European growth rate? - rglullis
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2008/03/whats-the-real.html
======
daniel-cussen
Yeah.........but in Spain, you have a housing bubble that would make
California look sane. When I went there, my relatives talked about 40 or 50
year mortgages, and even 100-year mortgages (Your son has to cosign in some
cases). There was a huge swathe of nada between Seville and Madrid, and at one
point in this swathe there were 90 cranes building 10-story buildings.
Anecdotes don't make data, of course, but the data I've seen also says there's
a bubble; not just in Spain, but in most of Western Europe. The only notable
exception is Germany.

~~~
huherto
Isn't this evidence that Spain is growing very fast?

